# Sex?



## Carolina Vivariums (Oct 27, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone had any educated guess as to the sex of one of my azureus? I'm leaning towards female but not sure! I've had it for a year and a half and never heard any calling either.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coryf (Apr 27, 2016)

Carolina Vivariums said:


> I was wondering if anyone had any educated guess as to the sex of one of my azureus? I'm leaning towards female but not sure! I've had it for a year and a half and never heard any calling either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For an adult, it doesn't have a pretty pronounced back arch. Based on that I would guess that it's a male.

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Lol⬆, lets see pictures of front toe pad size.


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Kudos on the attention-getting post title! Lol. Looks like a male...pretty hard to hear them calling unless you're very close and it's very quiet.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

TheCoop said:


> Lol⬆, lets see pictures of front toe pad size.


This. If the front toepads are obviously larger than the rear ones, it's likely a male.


----------

